# My pigeon Charlie :D



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

I just thought I would introduce and show you a picture of my pigeon, Charlie. I've posted about him here before, when he didnt have a name and was just a injured street pigeon but many kind people here helped me by telling me what to do with taking care of him 

We were going to give him away to a friend of mine who has birds but my whole family just fell in love with him! I never thought they would, they aren't a fan of the idea of having any more pets but he is just a part of the family now.

He lives in his hutch in the laundry, and walks around during the day. He even has a few other bird friends who walk around our backyard with him  Only thing is my dog has to stay on guard all day outside (which she doesn't always like) because theres a black cat who we had a close call with once at night. 

And yes, my dog also loves him! 

He is doing well with only one wing, although he gets frustrated and tries to fly sometimes. Especially when he sees his friends, because it makes him want to fly off with him. But he is still happy living with us, I hope and he gets let inside our house once a day for a walk around. (his favourite place is staring at himself in front of my mirror which he can literally do for hours! haha

Sorry for the long post but I absoloutley LOVE Charlie and I may not even have him right now if it wasn't for the people on this board. So thank you very much!!


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Charlie is a very lucky Pigeon! Great job...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Glad everything worked out and I am sorry you can't keep Charlie. But I am sure he will be happy having other birds around.

Thank you for taking such great care of Charlie.

Reti


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I think you misunderstood! We were originally going to give him away but we have kept him now  he is in laundry/backyard most of the time but comes into the house once in a while!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh ok, that is wonderful. I am really glad you're keeping him.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Charlie looks bright and intelligent! I'm so happy he's found a good home with you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for giving him a wonderful life!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

awwww, sounds like his one spoilt pigeon ^.^


----------

